# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] IScene Issue

## s4000

@KJ, can you add interface of IEnumerable<IScene> ISceneRevealController ??
Currently it only exists 1 variable in the IActor.

----------

